# Silly question about cm-140 and subwoofers



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
I was going to but it but is listed down to 31.5hz only so is it not good for subs then?
Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is fine for subs, the 31.5Hz figure is just the frequency down to which it meets the stated accuracy. If you need high precision the meter can be calibrated by Cross Spectrum, but it is not really necessary for measurements to set up subwoofers.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok I see what you mean.
Thanks!


----------

